# Busy today - new puppies joined our home



## Havtahava

First of all, I want to be very clear that none of these puppies are available for adoption. They all have homes lined up. I just want to share what we were busy doing today.

We had four puppies arrive today out of Ch Amor Vinales Tinkerbelle "Tinky", and sired by Ch Tapscott's The Dominator "Tyler". Both dogs have their AKC championships and have had all of their HCA recommended health testing done. Tinky's CHIC number is 36336 and Tyler's CHIC number is 17643. You can verify all of their health testing at www.offa.org.

Now, on to the fun stuff...

I have photos up on my web site and am creating individual photo albums on Flickr tomorrow.

Thankfully, each boy got cuter and cuter as they were born. The first two have really unusual markings, but you probably can't see them until I create the individual albums tomorrow.

Please welcome The Exquisite Litter: Cartier, Mikimoto, Bvulgari and Piaget. Their link is here.

Melissa, we almost went with shoes, but...


----------



## RickR

That is so cool.....cute pups.


----------



## aak

Congrats, Kimberly and Tinky too! I've been waiting for this news!  Headed over to your site to check out more pictures..

aak


----------



## Havtahava

aak, I appreciate you! Thank you.

I took individual pictures tonight, but they won't get posted until tomorrow. 

I'm heading to bed soon. Tinky and I have had a long 48 hours. She managed to hold out and deliver exactly on her due date as last time, despite the reproductive veterinarian's prediction that they would come early.


----------



## aak

Get some rest! Look forward to the pictures tomorrow!  Congrats again


----------



## MaddiesMom

Hi Kimberly! Maddie sends congrats to you, her Mom (Tinky), and her 4 new half brothers! The puppies are so darn cute!! Best wishes to you all!


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

Congratulations on your new babies.  I just went to you website and they are just precious!!!


----------



## CapotesMom

Puppies!!! I wish I could have a million of them! But my family and friends already think I'm crazy for getting one..aside from the fact that I don't want to be one of those wierd..horders that they show on animal planet! ...but if I could figuratively have a million of them I would!!


----------



## Judy A

Congrats on the new pups.....love seeing all the pictures and added your web page to my favorites! I think I could spend all my time looking at puppy pictures! I want to have a little companion for Izzy, but I've been vetoed on that! Keep the pictures coming.....


----------



## anneks

Congratulations! They are beautiful puppies!


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, They are all exquisite! Mom & Dad are beautiful too! Congratulations to all.
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations and Thanks for sharing.  They are beautilful


----------



## whitBmom

Awww, they are so cute  Puppies are just so wonderful. Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi Kimberly 
Get some rest and tell Mommie Tinky to take a snooze too .
Ahnold is having a nap right now but I will tell him as soon as he wakes up that there are new puppies at Mommy 1's House 
? Are they all boys or do you have a girl ..
Too cute . It is so much fun to watch them grow even in a hour or two they can change ..


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congratulations on 4 beautiful babies! Love, love, love, those names! vicki


----------



## Cheryl

They are adorable. Thanks for posting. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Julie

Cute Cute Boys!Congradulations! Lucky you!You get to love a bunch of them!


----------



## Tom King

Congratulations. Nice looking litter. Lots of boys lately. Pam carried our Meg to an outside stud hoping to keep a girl compatible with Posh but we got 4 boys in that litter too, a week and a half ago.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Kimberly~
Darling puppies! Tinky and Tyler did a good job! Their marking are unique and I can't wait to see them change and grow~

Cosmosmom, don't forget that as Ahnolds breeder, I was actually his 1st Mommy for 10 weeks before he went to live at Kimberly's!


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations on the new puppies!!! I am definitely going to check out more pics at your site. 

Rest up and enjoy the fun!


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, Cheryl, Judy, Julia, aak, 
The new photos were added yesterday. If you go to my site, then click on each puppy, they are linked to their own photo albums on Flickr.com. The photography isn't so good as were were exhausted when taking them and didn't check the settings on the camera, but you can get a good idea of the fun markings they all have. The first two pups are really unique in their markings - Cartier & Mikimoto.

Rick, anneks, reece, Laurief, Debbie, WhitBmom, DoggieNut, Julie, Mop Top,
Thank you for the nice comments! We are having a lot of fun with them.

Tom, isn't that the way it goes? Just when you've planned it all out... Figures! You'll have to go for a second round to get that little girl. I'm going to keep checking for your web site, in hopes those puppies will go up soon if you don't post them here. You guys truly have exquisite dogs, and names to go with it - like "Posh."

MaddiesMom & Cosmosmom, the Havtahava family sends their love to your fabulous companions! _Not that I'm biased or anything_.


----------



## Cheryl

They are adorable. I can't believe how little they look.


----------



## Thumper

VERY Cute! Thanks for sharing  

Kara


----------



## aak

They're all little darlings. So sweet!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Ahnold and Cosmo say way to go Tinky !! They bet she is a little pooped today ..
We are going to check the latest pictures .
Hope you all got some rest ..
Take care


----------



## good buddy

Aren't they the cutest?? The newer pictures really show off their exquisite markings! They really do look tiny when I see you hold them in your hand...you don't have huge ol' hands do you? heehee!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Well Ahnold and Cosmo like Mikimoto the best - I think they said it was his nose that they like .
I am a watch person so I chose Piaget . I hope all is well and the puppies are thriving ..


----------



## marjrc

Just saw their pics at your photo site. The pups look like miniature cows with their black and white markings!!! lol They are adorable! Have you ever had litters with other colors? 

Tyler is just beautiful!!! How is mommy doing?


----------



## Havtahava

I just uploaded all new photos today (3 day old pictures).

Marj, if you go back to my web site, click on Tinky's page and you can see some of her last puppies at the bottom of the page. Maddie (who belongs to Maddie's Mom here) isn't on there though. By the way, my friend keeps commenting on at least one of puppies resembling a cow. She keeps posting "Moooo" on Flickr, which makes me laugh every time. One of these days she will probably show up here. (Hint, hint, Patti!)

Cosmosmom, Mikimoto is getting the most attention (via comments on Flickr, responses from e-mail and forum messages). My daughter really likes him too. I had to laugh at your reason for Piaget being your favorite. Sounds like you know your designer names.  

Christy (good buddy), I wouldn't say that I have very big hands. I can't even reach a whole scale on the keyboard.


----------



## whitBmom

Kimberly, I went through all the pictures and they are just gorgeous. I can only imagine how challenging raising puppies must be - but then again, all the wonderful perks  I hope you get some needed rest and I hope Mommy is resting wonderfully with her lovely litter


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Marj, I missed your comment on Tyler. He really is gorgeous, and he's such a sweetheart. He took an instant liking to Tinky and stayed right by her during her whole visit.

WhitBMom, thank you! This part of the puppies is the really easy part. Mom (Tinky) does all the caring for them and making sure they are fed, clean, warm, etc. I just peek on them a couple of times a day, handle them a little, clean the bed and weigh them.

I just worked on some individual photos of them at 3-days old for my husband who is overseas and missing all of the excitement. I'll post them here for you guys too.





































This is the fun part. I love watching all the subtle changes that happen in the beginning. Can you see the pigment starting to come in on Cartier and Bvlgari? Bvlgari's is a little more obvious, but he looks like rubbed up against an ink pad.


----------



## Doggie Nut

OOOH!!!! I am smitten!! They are soooo precious!!!! V


----------



## good buddy

Cosmosmom, ok you get Piaget and I'll grab Bulgari and we'll make a run for it! lol!! Tyler is a handsome guy, I think that little Piaget will look alot like his daddy!


----------



## anneks

The new pictures are very cute. It is fun to be able to watch them growing. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## marjrc

Sorry, Christy! Bulgari is already spoken for. hehehe  I love that ink-smudged nose of his and the colorings on his back! Beautiful babes you have there Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks guys!

By the way Christy, my neighbors all woke up early due to me setting off the house alarm. (Saw a cat digging in my garden, wanted to open a window to shoo him away... ) Ooops! Anyway, if you can get past the alarm, you may have a chance. You just have to find me first.  

I just saw that Mikimoto has teeny freckles of pigment on his nose now. Piaget is the only one holding back on the pigment completely anymore.


----------



## Julie

These guys are so.o.o.o. cute!How hard is it to not just get so attached and keep them all?I think I would find it extremely difficult-guess that must be why God has never let ME breed a dog before!I'm not even allowed in a dog shelter.......husband says stay clear.....she'll bring them all home!(He's right) but I'm in denial!


----------



## Laurief

jULIE -are you my twin??? I cannot go to shelters, or even PetCo on pet adoption days. I sit in the car & say STOP STOP!! and hubby keeps driving by 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

I think I am Laurie!
I keep looking at your avatar and thinking your black/white hav kinda looks like my Quince!
Just think we are twins and have the same taste in havs too!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Those little guys are so cute .. Yes you are right about the first few days you just watch them grow and change and the mommy does all the work . I watched my friend poodles - in about two hours I swore they changed and grew ..
I see those little noses changing . Thanks for the new pictures ..
The Boys stoll like Miki - They named him after my Japanese Acupuncturist ..


----------



## JimMontana

K, some great photos of the newborn. I must check them all out. Congrats on your new puppies! I'm probably going to post a few photos of our Minka in the Bay Area, when I get around to it.


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you, Jim.

So, how was your trip? Did Minka have as good a time as you guys did?


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome back Jim, I wondered what happened to you. I look forward to some pictures.


----------



## vfeldman

Congratulations Kimberly. They look beautiful...can't wait to see those markings. Our last litter had a Tommy (Hilfiger), Ralph (Lauren) and Calvin (Klein). Calvin kept his name!


----------



## Cosmosmom

HOw are the babies doing .. 
I just checked on my little fellow and he is a cutie ..Cosmo and Ahnold think Miki is still the cutest ..


----------



## Havtahava

Jim, I got your email. I've been away today, but I did read it! Cool.

Vicki, aren't some of those markings a hoot? I'm getting a kick out of watching Cartier & Mikimoto change. They are so intriguing. I had to laugh at your litter names. Cute! There is a possibility of one of these guys keeping his name too, but we'll see.  

Cosmosmom, they are doing GREAT! I was out for a good part of the day with the best babysitter taking care of the house (my daughter) and found that two of the little guys have opened their eyes. Cartier & Bvlgari have begun to head down the path to eyesight. I bet Mikimoto & Piaget will follow very close behind. Mikimoto is growing on me (for cuteness) too. My daughter is completely smitten with him. Wait 'til you see the latest pictures of him - that black eye is slowly turning into a white eyelid with a black eyebrow. Cosmo & Ahnold have great taste!


----------



## JimMontana

Thanks everyone. 
You deserve another congrats on your fine litter, K.!

Cosmosmom... I take it from couple comments that you are getting one of these fine pups? ...congrats! And so that makes 3?! Hmmm, we're loving our first Hav, and about to pick up a 2nd in few weeks... but maybe someday could have 3 also, who knows!


----------



## JodiM

Congrats Kimberly! I love the names, and markings! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Havtahava

I try to add new photos to my Flickr account every couple of days so you can watch them grow if you'd like. Today is their two-week birthday, so I'll be taking some new ones again today. Every week they have to have a group shot to show their changes side by side.

Jim, Cosmosmom is just taking a special interest as a godmother (of sorts?) to these little guys. Since Ahnold has a special place in our hearts & home, and now lives with her, it is fun that she is sharing the photos with him and Cosmo too.


----------



## Laurief

Ok I started watching the slide show & had to stop, its making me want a new one!!! I cant believe you have one with a full black nose already!! They are so adorable.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly - my favorite one is Bulgari followed very closely by Piaget. My daughter's favorite is Cartier.


----------



## Cosmosmom

No , I am not getting any of the puppies just computer puppy gazing and wishful thinking .. I have my two guys for now .. The twins --
I do think Miki & Piaget are adorable though and the boys and I picked them out as the ones we like best just for fun .. 
We cannot take on a nother puppy right now .. I would like to have three Havanese one day but the timing is not right for us .. 
You know what they say timing is everything !!


----------



## Havtahava

Videos of the puppies have been uploaded to YouTube.

This is a 



.

This video is a little longer, with no voiceover and shows 



.

Cosmosmom, just for you, 



. He only has one eye open so far.

I'm uploading a couple of other clips, but it takes YouTube a while to process them. I'll come back and edit this post when they are ready.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh....I'd get absolutely *nothing* done if I had these cuties around. They are totally precious!!


----------



## Havtahava

Some days it does feel that way around here, Jeanne. 
In fact, I'm late to an appointment right now because I was goofing around with them and the videos...


----------



## juliav

Kimberly - they babies are just precious. My favorites are still Bulgari and Piaget.


----------



## Kathy

Kimberly,
Love the video's and boy how fast they grow and change. They are beautiful.


----------



## aak

LOVE love love the videos! The puppies are so snuggly!


----------



## Rita

Hey Kimberly. Love the puppies. I haven't ignored your post. Its just that I haven't been online lately. They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for sharing with us the wonderful pictures and video's. It is certainly amazing to watch them grow. Keep them coming.


----------



## good buddy

Kimberly, They are all soooooo cute! Of course you know who my favorites are!  I'm dying to give them all belly rubs and snuggles!


----------



## Havtahava

I'm glad you guys have enjoyed the videos. One of my favorite video files got corrupted during the upload so I'll have to try to re-create it. Oh darn - more puppy fun. LOL

Christy, you have a favorite?


----------



## marjrc

AAWWWWWWWWwwwwww...... they are ADORABLE, Kimberly!!! Oh, how I love to see them squirming around, so tiny. Thanks for the smiles!!


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, you have a favorite?


me?? a favorite??


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, you just have to keep your purpose in mind and it helps keep you on track. For me, I am trying to breed as close to the standard as possible. My girl (Tinky) finished her championship early because she is pretty hot stuff, and I picked a stud that I thought would complement her (and got opinions from at least four breeders I respect) and even though I had to travel across three states to do it, we brought the two of them together.

Anyway, enough of that. I can always explain more if you wish, but the basic point is to always keep your purpose in mind, despite the absolute cuteness of these little guys.

At three weeks old, they are coming to me when I greet them, wagging their tails, biting each other and wrestling, a couple little barks have ensued, but most of the vocalization at this point is closer to a purr when rubbed. They are just a blast right now and it will only get better for the next couple of weeks.

Here are their three-week old litter photos. Spring has sprung.
As always, from left to right: Cartier, Mikimoto, Bvlgari, and Piaget.


----------



## Shada

How cute they are!!!

Must be so much fun watching them grow, to take those first steps towards you.. they are beautiful!


----------



## Kathy

Ahhh, how sweet!!! They are looking so nice Kimberly, very uniform. Love those face shots. One even looks like he has black liner above his eye, how darling. That will look awesome when in full coat too!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Shada, I can't even tell you how much fun it is. I love walking out to their nursery in the morning and exclaiming "Good morning puppies" and watch them all wake to turn to me. I give them rubs and stimulation to start their day (and they have no idea how much they stimulate mine!).

It is fun to see how fast this particular litter is maturing with them coming to me so early. I'm really enjoy these cute little boys.

Kathy, you must be talking about Mikimoto. He was born with one black eye that has turned into a perfect little eyebrow outline. He's adorable!


----------



## Havtahava

OK, this photo is already four days old, but you just have to see me and my boyz. (So, I have a teen at home and we spell things a wee bit differently...)










Piaget is on my lap. Bvlgari is making sure everyone is in line. Cartier is comfy on my shoulder. Mikimoto is belly up, relaxed and sleeping.


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly - they are so precious!! It must be such a joy every day to spend time with them. I love the video of Piaget's protest!
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Those guys are all just adorable!Each one with his own little markings and personality!Love them!
I am fond of Mikimoto's eye liner!That is really unusual.......Won't he be the handsome guy as an adult in full coat?!
Thanks for sharing your great photos!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, Piaget just cracks me up because he's so vocal so I had to take that video just after he had learned to walk. It will be interesting to see if he turns out to be as vocal as he gets older. He was at a stage where he reminded me so much of a guinea pig - in shape and sound. Ha ha!

Julie, I think so - Mikimoto's markings are definitely eye catching. When his eyes were still closed, it was fun to wonder how it would look when it opened. I hadn't expected it to be so dramatic, but it is very neat.


----------



## good buddy

Kimberly! I wanna be you! All covered in cute little Havanesies. *sigh They are so cute. I can't believe how fast they change. Thank you for posting so many pictures so we can watch them as they grow. The videos are alot of fun to watch. I think this week Piaget is my favorite! --it changes every couple days lol! He is so cute with those little guinea pig noises! Bulgari looks like he is having a blast attacking Cartier. Gotta love those little tiny tails waggin'.


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, I'm glad you've enjoyed the photos. My favorite changes every minute I'm with them it seems. LOL

And I don't remember the tails wagging on my last litter, but these guys wag all the time they are playing it seems. We played on the grass for the first time yesterday. That was a hoot to see them respond to the new texture. I think I got a very short video clip of it before Tinky came and took over. They see food when they see her!


----------



## Cosmosmom

What cuties !!
Ahnold and Cosmo are sticking with Miki .. I am still partial to my little one too 
They just had their training session today and Ahnold is doing so well . He tells Lea this is a big change for me having permission to put my bum on the ground for a sit .. He does the down really well too . Cosmo told him it was a good way to stay cool .. It is in the 90's today ..
Enjoy your babies - it is going to be so-oo hard to let them go ..


----------



## irnfit

I can't make up my mind which one is my favorite - Bulgari or Piaget?


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> I think I got a very short video clip of it before Tinky came and took over. They see food when they see her!


Did you post the clip?? Then, I'm off to look! 

Awwww... Bulgari and Piaget are getting too much attention I think! What about that sweet little face on Cartier? oh! and the little black band at the top of his tail? He has the sweetest face. *sigh


----------



## Havtahava

I posted it, but I just went to check and YouTube says that the upload failed. I'll have to upload it again this evening. Actually, the weather is even better today. Maybe I'll just reshoot it!

Cosmosmom, congratulations on the training! When Ahnold was very young we worked on "sit", but when he started showing, I put my focus on keeping all four feet on the floor because he just kept wanting to jump into my arms for a treat when we were in the ring. He was such a hoot! Good for Cosmo teaching him "down". Cosmo's a smarty!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly- Just saw the videos of your new puppies. They are so precious! Each one has their own special quality. Piaget's "squeaks" crack me up!  Maddie and I will come over soon to see her half-brothers! Keep the videos coming!


----------



## Havtahava

Jeanne, we would all love to have you and Maddie come visit. Bandit came over today and I was surprised to see how much the two siblings are alike. Maddie & Bandit play in very similar manners.


----------



## Havtahava

*Four weeks old*

The librarian at my daughter's school had a family emergency, so the school asked if I would be the substitute for this week. They knew I wouldn't do it with the puppies at home, so they urged me to bring the puppies all week long. What a great opportunity to add to their socialization progress - a completely new environment with new sounds, new smells, new people, etc. Granted, I don't want the students to know because it would be chaos in the library, but the staff knows and comes to visit.

So, there we were for their four week birthday yesterday. I shut the library for my lunch and took their birthday photos with a whole new backdrop. For an Exquisite group of boys, it seemed very appropriate.


----------



## anneks

Those are just the cutest pictures. What a fun setting to take them in!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Awwww, now that is just CUTE!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Oh my gosh. That is the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## irnfit

So cute! What lucky puppies.


----------



## Laurief

Those are FANTASTIC photos!!


----------



## dboudreau

Wonderfull pictures! What a great idea. Thanks for sharing. I'm so glad it is OK to continue posting pictures. I need my puppy fix.


----------



## JimMontana

Way to go, K.! How did you get them to be still for the photo? You should take some more before the week's over. How about one on a (bottom) book shelf with its head sticking out between books? Or looking out the book-return slot?


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks guys. I am having a lot of fun with these guys and keeping up on the photos. I got a little lax with their 3.5 week photos, so I knew I couldn't miss the four week mark.

How did I get them to be still? It's all an illusion! These little boogers were NOT still at all! I just kept clicking and clicking and clicking and repositioning the books as they knocked them over. LOL! Thankfully, my daughter had a break in one of her classes and came over just as I was doing the group shot. We easily took 200+ photos to get that one! It was nuts.

I had a lot of these: 









and these:









Bvlgari wanted to keep coming to get me and Piaget was so active that he was ready to jump off everytime I put him on the stack. It was nutty, but I was laughing a lot.

Jim, cute idea. I'll have to see what we can do... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## juliav

They just keep getting more and more handsome, I can't stand it!!!!


----------



## Julie

These are some of the cutest pictures I have seen of puppies!They are absolutely adorable!They are really growing fast!I think I'd take all 4! lol!(So probably would everyone else) LOL!


----------



## Doggie Nut

What better way to showcase their intelligence!


----------



## Kathy

Oh Kimberly, how darling and what a great idea. I assume you will be submitting one, two, three or more for the clubs calendar for 2008???? You better, or else!!!!! <grin>


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Kimberly.....those pups are just adorable! What a creative backdrop. Kathy is right....those pups belong on a calendar!!


----------



## marjrc

Those are priceless, Kimberly!!!!! LOVE the books as props for your Exquisite boys. Perfect! I can just picture you clicking away, laughing, putting them back in place, clicking, sighing, laughing...... I'm sure you could have used a nap after all that!


----------



## good buddy

Kimberly these boys are gonna be handsome and smart! Look at the little bookworms! The'll be reading their own dog training books soon.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Marj, you have no idea! I almost did climb into their pen with them for a short little puppy nap, but two staff members came over to check them out right then, so I resorted to some clicker training instead.  

Christy, "gonna be"? Surely you jest! I have some of the smartest Havs on the west coast right here! LOL Maybe I could use a dose of modesty, but it isn't happening today. These guys continue to amaze me.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, "gonna be"? Surely you jest! I have some of the smartest Havs on the west coast right here! LOL Maybe I could use a dose of modesty, but it isn't happening today. These guys continue to amaze me.


Well, I'm not gonna argue with you one bit! They are surely the cutest and the smartest and anyone who gets one of these little adorables is the luckiest person in the whole world!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL!


----------



## Havtahava

*Chow time!*

The puppies have been getting some mush in their clicker training, but last night was the first time I actually sat down a bowl of (ground) kibble for them. They enjoyed it so much that they intensely gobbled as if they knew they would never eat again.










I had put down extra pads because it seems like every time a litter eats solid food for the first time, it's a huge mess. Not these guys! They were determined to get every bit in their mouths.










With these little neat freaks, only two little bits ended up on the pad. Bvlgari cleaned up the bit next to him and Cartier cleaned up the food next to him.










It has been an exciting week for them. Two of the new families came to visit. In addition, they had a visit from their older brother, who lives locally. They have made two trips to great-grandma's house and five trips to the library. They got to visit with a couple of high school students and a whole class of first graders. They are getting ready to make their first long distance trip next week and they will meet the third family on that trip. (We still don't have a family matched to each puppy, but all of the families have been ready since January and we only recently let them know it was a sure thing that one of these puppies would be joining their family.)

That's the latest! There will be more trips out to the backyard when the rain is gone.


----------



## irnfit

Puppies are so cute!!!!!


----------



## anneks

They are so adorable. I am sure their new families are thrilled that they will be getting a puppy. It must feel good knowing that you bring so much happiness to people!


----------



## dboudreau

I sure hope the new families of the boys are on the forum (or join) and continue to post pictures. It is so great to watch them grow and change. Thanks Kimberly for your wonderful pictures.


----------



## marjrc

Oh yes! Kimberly, you'll have to tell them about this forum - maybe part of the "information" they get when they pick up their pup. lol  

I really love the pics! They are growing so quickly. 

I suppose you aren't worried about exposing them to all these things due to their immune systems, right? I know some breeders, mine included, was quite adamant about not havnig anyone visit until their first shots at 6 weeks. We couldn't go that weekend (it's a 3 hr. drive each way) so ended up only going when we picked Ricky up. What are you feelings about that?

Personally, I think what you are doing is great! They will be very well socialized and not likely to be overly shy. Are you SURE all the pups are spoken for??!


----------



## Havtahava

All three of the new families have been aware of this forum for quite a while.  You interact with one of them pretty regularly, a second one is registered, but quiet, and I don't know if the third will be active here eventually or not. I know she is aware of all of us here though.

Marj, no, I'm not worried about exposing them to things outside of my home, or for outsiders to come here. I do take a few precautions and people have to remove their shoes before coming inside so they don't track pesticides or other things into my home. I will be starting up going back to dog shows soon and then I will be more cautious because there is too much potential for sick dogs to spread things around through their elimination on the grounds - and I won't allow most visitors on the show grounds because the risk isn't worth it. The kids at school are a safe way to socialize the puppies.

Also, the puppies have a natural passive immunity against diseases through their mother's milk, which can cover them for the first six to sixteen weeks of life. (The timeline varies based on which report you read.)

And yes, thanks for asking, but these puppies all have solid homes and I still have seven homes on the waiting list in case these guys all back out. LOL!


----------



## Cheryl

I am going to impress you with my math skills and let you know that I am almost as smart as my Havanese. I count 4 pups--you mention 3 families? Is one fmaily taking 2 or are you keeping one?


----------



## MaddiesMom

And I'm going to impress you with my deduction skills. I've had strong suspicions for quite awhile who the active member on this Forum is that will be getting one of your equisite puppies. I noticed the private jokes and winks. Now I'm sure.  

But don't worry, my lips are sealed. I'll let that lucky, lucky person come forward when they are ready and do the bragging.


----------



## Havtahava

Cheryl, the last one will probably be going to live with his daddy, Tyler, or he may stay here. We won't know until we do the conformation evaluations when they are 8+ weeks old.

Jeanne, LOL! If you noticed the Wilson hand puppet, you may found owner #2 on this forum (but she's a little more difficult to catch). I think the person you noticed will be spilling the news pretty soon.


----------



## dboudreau

I know, maybe, but I won't tell.


----------



## Julie

I think I know too.......


----------



## juliav

Cheryl and Jeanne - you are too funny with your deduction skills.  I am not nearly the detective that you are, so will wait patiently for the new mommies to come out of the closet. 

Julie and Debbie - quit bragging!!


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie, I _heard _that you knew. 
Oh, and thank you for the compliments on the photos. That was nice to read.

Julie, if you think you know, you probably do. 

Julia, this girls don't let a thing slip by, do they?


----------



## juliav

Havtahava said:


> Julia, this girls don't let a thing slip by, do they?


No they don't!!! I hate being out of the loop. And where is a crying smiley face when you need it.


----------



## good buddy

OK! OK! It's me!! I'm so excited!!  Kimberly has agreed to let us adopt one of the Exquisite puppies and we're thrilled! Hubby and I will be going to see them next weekend!  We've been planning for our new family member for months now, before he was even a twinkle in his fathers eye.


----------



## dboudreau

Yippy Hurray,  the secret is out. Congratulations.


----------



## Havtahava

> OK! OK! It's me!!  I'm so excited!! Kimberly has agreed to let us adopt one of the Exquisite puppies and we're thrilled! Hubby and I will be going to see them next weekend!  We've been planning for our new family member for months now, before he was even a twinkle in his fathers eye.


So true. Christy and I met before Tinky had even met Tyler and began their courtship. 

(I knew you would be telling within the next seven days. Ha ha!)


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> So true. Christy and I met before Tinky had even met Tyler and began their courtship.
> 
> (I knew you would be telling within the next seven days. Ha ha!)


I know I have no control! heehee!!


----------



## anneks

Congratulations! How thrilled you must be. They are all beautiful pups so whichever one you get will be great. Also, you will then be able to change Hav-not to Hav-a-Hav!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwww Christy, you spoiled it for me! I KNEW it was you! LOL  I was going to say that the person getting one of the pups will have to change her avatar name to "Have Hav"!  lol

Yep, you are a lucky gal! I find it so encouraging that there are soooo many great breeders out there, like our Kimberly and many more here at the forum, and am very glad to see someone we know benefit from that. Now if only you could share the pup with us all, we'll be happy.


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!! 
You are sooooooooooo lucky! Kimberly is the best! 
Which one is your favorite?
Can't wait to see more pictures. 
PS-Hopefully there will be an SF get together so we can meet him/her.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats Christy! Which baby is yours??


----------



## juliav

Congrats Christy. I bet you are so excited and we are so happy for you. I know you are going to be so happy, there is just nothing like a Hav. When I decided on a companion dog, I first considered a toy poodle and found that I couldn't really consider one, as I kept comparing the toy to a standard and found them sadly lacking. Havanese turned out to be a perfect companion dog I could have ever wanted. He is wonderful for my big dogs (and any big or small dogs) and a perfect companion for us.


----------



## good buddy

Thanks guys!! I am thrilled to be getting one of these pups! Then I won't have to be a Hav-not anymore LOL!! 

Doggie Nut, Kimberly will make that choice for me after the pups are evaluated for temperment and conformation. Each of us that are getting a pup from her will be carefully considered to match each puppy with the best possible families.  Since they all four look great, I can't wait to see which one I get!

Mintchip, My favorite....is whichever one I get!  Really, they are all so cute, that from minute to minute I have a different favorite.


----------



## Cheryl

Christy--I am so excited for you and look forward to finding out which pup you take home? Where in CA do you live? We have a couple of us in the east bay and have had one play date already. Do you live close enough to join us?


----------



## good buddy

Cheryl said:


> Christy--I am so excited for you and look forward to finding out which pup you take home? Where in CA do you live? We have a couple of us in the east bay and have had one play date already. Do you live close enough to join us?


Thank you Cheryl! I'm even more excited to see which one I get than you!  
I'm in Ukiah,(according to Yahoo maps 137 mi. from Danville) so maybe a bit far for the every-day get together, but not so far that I can never come! We'd love to come and meet you sometime! I'm hoping to introduce the Havanese breed to Ukiah. I've asked all the local groomers and they aren't aware of anyone in town with a Havanese here yet!


----------



## Kathy

Christy,
I look forward to lot's of pictures of your new "baby". You are getting a puppy from a breeder that does all she can to insure you are getting a happy, healthy puppy too.

You can come to our club events too and meet a lot of great Havanese owners. The club has been looking for someone in the Bay Area to plan or host a gathering. Maybe you can do the same in your area!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Congratulations Christy!! Your wait is over! If I had to pick one of those puppies, I honestly don't know which one I'd choose, as they're all adorable. Whichever one you get, you'll be in love. I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## irnfit

Can't wait to find out which one!


----------



## good buddy

Kathy said:


> You can come to our club events too and meet a lot of great Havanese owners. The club has been looking for someone in the Bay Area to plan or host a gathering. Maybe you can do the same in your area!!!


I would love to come to some events and meet other Hav owners.  I'm hoping to find other small dog owners around town too. So far, I haven't heard that we have any Havanese in Ukiah! At least if we do, the owners must be grooming them at home because I checked with all three groomers in town and although they knew what a Havanese was, they hadn't had one in for grooming!


----------



## Cheryl

Christy--I can see it all now. You will be walking your Hav through your neighborhood in a few weeks and all your neighbors will be stopping to meet your new puppy. They will be full of questions, but before you know it, others will be buying the same breed. You are the trend setter for your area.


----------



## Julie

Christy,I just knew it had to be you!!!!YIPEE!!!I'm so happy for you!All the puppies are just so cute,I can see where it wouldn't really matter which one!All are adorable in their own way!Congrats!


----------



## mintchip

I didn't think there were any in my area......but I've met soooo many others right from day one.
havanese families are the BEST!


----------



## good buddy

Cheryl said:


> ... before you know it, others will be buying the same breed.


That's why it's so important to me that I'm showing them a quality dog from a top quality breeder. If this is the only Havanese they've ever seen, I want to be sure we represent the breed well!

Julie, You're so right! I don't think I could lose no matter which one I get!


----------



## Havtahava

OK, back to the puppies! LOL

The boys are five weeks old today. I still have to take their birthday photos later, but I did have success in uploading new videos this morning - finally!

These guys love going outside. I took a couple of short videos of them exploring the grass and walkway outside. Right now I only have Piaget and Cartier's videos uploaded. (Oops - Cartier's is still being formatted, according to YouTube.)






They are getting different play equipment to stimulate them. Last night, I added a 6" tube for them to explore. They immediately had to investigate and start running through it. I didn't capture it on video yet, but they are also trying to climb over it, which is absolutely adorable!

From this morning:


----------



## Cheryl

Those are great videos, Kimberly. They are sooooo brave to go through that dark tunnel, not knowing what is on the other side.


----------



## amorhavanese

Hi Christy,
Congratulations on getting your new Hav baby, Kimberly is great for sure and any of her puppies will be wonderful, of course LOL I am a bit biased since I am Tinky's breeder LOL, Let us all know which baby you get.
Mary


----------



## Havtahava

Mary? Biased? Never! Ha ha ha!

By the way, welcome to the forum, Mary!


----------



## amorhavanese

Well , Kimberly she is one of the cutest girl is she not ? LOL The puppies are so cute hope they enjoyed the library.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh yes, Tinky is definitely one of the cutest girls. (I thought you were talking about me for a minute. Ha ha)

The puppies loved the library! Tinky wasn't quite as fond of it because she thought it was a priority for her to go greet every person who entered the room and I didn't allow that. Everyone who came to visit the puppies had to go through her though. She liked that part.


----------



## Missy

That Piaget is one cute puppy!!! they are all cute Kimberly- I wish all breeders were as great as you. Taking the puppies and mom to the library. what a great learning experience.


----------



## amorhavanese

WELL !! I was talking about you also I said one of the cutest girls and at my age you are for sure a girl LOL


----------



## mckennasedona

Christy,
Congratulations! I knew it was you waaay back when Kimberly posted something like "hang in there Good Buddy. I know you'll find one" (or something like that) and of course, all the smileys going back and forth. 

I know you will adore whichever little one you end up with. They are all wonderful. Have you already been shopping for your new arrival-to-be?

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom

Mary, I want to welcome you to the forum too! It is so great that so many wonderful breeders are on this forum. We owners can definitely benefit from your expertise!


----------



## amorhavanese

Thanks Jeanne, I'm glad I heard about the list, its great to communicate with Havanese people.


----------



## good buddy

Hello Mary! It's nice to see you here. Tinky is a gorgeous girl and knew she came from your house.  It won't matter whether the pups look more like their mother or their father, I can't lose! 

Susan, Have I been shopping? LOL! You bet I have! I started gathering things together, planning for our future pup before he was ever conceived! I've gotton so much good information from the people on this forum on what every Hav needs. We are pretty much ready with crate and toys, training snacks, puppy food on order, grooming supplies, more toys, puppy pads, Sherpa bag, more toys and will finish our shopping this weekend at the Woodland dog show. I even lucked into a grooming table that someone was giving away free! 

**I got the giggling carrot too!  

Kimberly the videos are great! Look how brave they are-- going thru that tunnel! Piaget is adorable. He is really moving along with such confidence now. The tail is perfect too. Do they all loop over so well?


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I'm lagging on their birthday pictures today, but will get those done soon. In the meantime, I just had to get a video uploaded so you could see the funniest thing. This is what we saw when we came home from a quick trip to the school this afternoon: 



.

And as cute as this is, there is no way on earth I am going to encourage it. I just recorded it for my own amusement. LOL!


----------



## amorhavanese

Christy, You are so right you can't loose both parents are wonderful, one of my first females Issie is the puppies auntie ( there fathers full sister) Best of luck and do keep us posted when your new baby comes home, we want to see pictures too ! LOL


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, Cash made that same noise as Cartier when we left him alone when we first got him. we weren't sure what it sounded like- we likened it to a cat in heat or an orangatang, but not a puppy. Cartier sure is cute!!! thanks for sharing the exquisite puppies with us. very happy for Good Buddy.


----------



## Havtahava

You're welcome Missy. Cash didn't do that for long, right? I don't expect any of them to carry on for long since they aren't getting any kind of reward from doing it. It was still hilarious to watch when it started though. (A different puppy howled twice when he was a week old and getting his first nail clipping. Now that was extremely cute because his eyes weren't even open yet. He was just protesting!)


----------



## juliav

Love those videos Kimberly! 
Cartier's is particularly funny. He sure does a great immitation of a begal.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, No Thank heavens Cash didn't make that sound for long. About 3 weeks-- until he learned that he is not being left alone for ever. Haven't heard it since. Jasper used to howl like a wolf- one long lonely howl. It only happened if I just got home and had to run to the bathroom and left him in his room. You would hear the most mournful cry. But since we got Cash he is never alone so no more howls. Your puppies are truly the best. I wish our breeders had done everything you are doing with your charges. I'm a little jealous of good buddy.


----------



## Havtahava

> one long lonely howl


Oh my! That would be so funny! I can only imagine what that was like.

Thank you for the nice comments. Besides the health and background, the socialization and adjustment ability of the puppies is very important to me. I have been able to visit with three of my older puppies in the last two weeks and love how well adjusted and able to handle new experiences that they are. I will do everything I can to see that these boys will be at least that good about taking on the world.


----------



## dboudreau

Kimberly, I just love the way you bring up your pups. They can take on the world after your wonderful care. Do you ship to Nova Scotia? LOL


----------



## Havtahava

My shipping policies are listed here: Havtahava Puppy Adoption

LOL!


----------



## dboudreau

Just kidding Kimberly. I don't think I could convince my hubbby to drive 3000 miles for a puppy. (He won't fly) Well maybe if we win the lottery.LOL


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, I know you were joking, Debbie, which is why I added the "LOL!" to the bottom.  I don't have any puppies available and won't have any for quite some time, but I think a puppy would be fortunate to come live with you, especially if he got to play ball like Sam!


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, those video clips are soooooooo sweet!! I just love them all! It's so nice that you're sharing all of this with us. Kind of makes me feel like one of their godmothers or something! LOL


----------



## Havtahava

You are, Marj! You women are all godmothers to these little boys. And Jim, Tom & Greg can be godfathers... uh oh, don't let Greg hear that he could be a godfather. Next thing you know, we'll be hearing all sorts of low speaking and threats of taking someone out.  

I'm a little behind in posting photos this week. The five week birthday photos are on Flickr, but I'll try to add them here tomorrow. I'm trying to pack to see Christy (good buddy) and that has a little priority tonight. hee hee 
...And Wilson's Mom will be over in the morning, too.


----------



## Havtahava

The Exquisite Litter is growing up fast! They have teeth and are eating kibble. Last night, they slept in crates for 7.5 hours without accidents (10pm to 5:30am). They all walked right out, went to the potty pads and urinated immediately. Yea!

They are rowdy players and discovered that they all love slides. I put a 2.5 foot ramp going up to a 4" tall dog bed, so it sits at an incline and they love to try to get to the top, but they have to work at it. Yesterday, Bvlgari thought he would beat the system and he went around and jumped on the bed and slid down the slide instead. LOL! Smart boy. (They have an older half brother who loves to climb the ladder of playground slides, and then slides down on his rear and will do this over and over again to the amusement of everyone around.)

Personalities are really starting to come through identifying each one as an individual.

Here are the five week birthday photos.









Cartier









Mikimoto









Bvlgari









Piaget

And I had a hard time getting all four of them in the same photo without one of them blurring, so I will post a couple different shots of the litter.


----------



## Havtahava




----------



## Laurief

Oh my - SOOO precious!! - I just love Peaget's nose!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Help!!!! they are so cute. I want one! I too am fond of piaget!!!


----------



## Laurief

All right Missy - FOR THE LAST TIME - Get #3!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Laurie, so this is what Marj means by "you are at it again" LOL. I think I should wait til Cash get's a little older though. Hmmmm, one white, one black. one chocolate? or maybe red sable? well maybe a blue Hav. Kimberly, could you work on breeding a true blu Hav for me?


----------



## Laurief

Yikes, you have caught MHS again!! (Not that I am any help!! )


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaay!! We're godparents to the Exquisite Litter! Not to mention EVERY other litter that you members tease us with (Tom, Kathy, and others ... you know who you are! lol) . 

Love the pics, Kimberly! They are learning so quickly. Wonderful to hear! 

Now, I must attend my MSH Anonymous meeting yet again.... sigh... the other members are NO HELP at all !


----------



## dboudreau

Kimberly, I didn't think they could get any cuter, but they did. WOW, I love them all. Christy is soooooo lucky. I am now officially jeolous! LOL

Marj: Where are those meeting held. Count me in. LOL


----------



## Cheryl

So you think the pictures are cute!?! You should see them in person!!!! They are even cuter......


----------



## good buddy

Wooo Hooo!! They're all getting so big and cute.  I can hardly wait guys! I get to see them tomorrow! I'll be sniffing up all the puppy breath for sure!  I love how they all look similar when seen from the left side and so different from the right! Both the light colored boys have the darker mask on the left side only-they almost look like twins!


----------



## Missy

Oh Good Buddy. I am so happy for you. I can just feel your excitement.


----------



## marjrc

dboudreau said:


> Marj: Where are those meeting held. Count me in. LOL


*Why, they're at Kimberly's house of course!! Like, DUH !!  *


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

The puppies are just getting better and better looking....such a handsome bunch, I just want to take them and run!!!


----------



## Havtahava

> Why, they're at Kimberly's house of course!! Like, DUH !!


 LOL!!! You guys are nuts!!

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Not sure I can take credit for the cuteness, although I did go to great lengths to find the daddy and drove for 16 hours straight, immediately after a two-day dog show in San Francisco where I had to entertain a lot of people, decorate a booth and tear it down before we left... OK, I'll take a little credit. 

Now if you don't like their looks, that's not my fault. That's genetics, ya know. ha ha!

Julia, you're not far. You can come over to visit too, but you just have to promise to leave any bags in the car and your hands must fit in your jean pockets when you leave. 

Christy, see you soon. Wilson's Mom just left.

Marj, don't forget that one duty of a godmother is to lend support to the new parents, too! I'm counting on you. LOL!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Maddie and I can hardly wait until Monday to see her exquisite half-brothers! I was so hoping you wouldn't notice if one of them was missing after we left. Now with your "bags must be left in the car and hands must fit into your jean pockets" my plan is foiled! Drats!!!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL!!!


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

Bugsy and I would love to come out and play with your guys, and I promise to leave the bags in the car.  It will be hard, but I can do it!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Sure! You have my e-mail address, Julia. Drop me a PM or an e-mail about coming over and I'll get back to you.


----------



## SMARTY

too cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Is Mikimoto the one with the one black "eyebrow"? That is just too precious. 
They are all adorable!

Susan


----------



## Havtahava

Susan, yes, at least this week that is how it looks! Originally, it was one black circle that covered his eye, but the eyelid went light and the rim stayed dark, giving him an "eyebrow". It is very cute to see him coming at you wagging his tail furiously, but showing stern eyebrows.


----------



## mintchip

*One more question*



Havtahava said:


> LOL!!! You guys are nuts!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, guys. Not sure I can take credit for the cuteness, although I did go to great lengths to find the daddy and drove for 16 hours straight, immediately after a two-day dog show in San Francisco where I had to entertain a lot of people, decorate a booth and tear it down before we left... OK, I'll take a little credit.
> 
> Now if you don't like their looks, that's not my fault. That's genetics, ya know. ha ha!
> 
> Julia, you're not far. *You can come over to visit too, but you just have to promise to leave any bags in the car and your hands must fit in your jean pockets when you leave.
> *
> Christy, see you soon. Wilson's Mom just left.
> 
> Marj, don't forget that one duty of a godmother is to lend support to the new parents, too! I'm counting on you. LOL!


*Kimberly--Are jackets with really big hoods allowed?*


----------



## Havtahava

Boy, you'll do anything to skirt the rules, won't you? LOL
No hoods, and no big baggie pants, and no skirts with pockets either. Ha ha!

We had a really fun weekend with the boys. After a full day of visiting with Christy and her husband, they were worn out for a couple of hours.

Here is a picture of Christy (good buddy) and her husband with Bvlgari at the end of their visit.








OK, so you can't see much of Christy. LOL I didn't want to post her photos without getting permission first. You can see that the boys were all wiped out, except Bvlgari was still awake, yet fading. Cartier is in the blue bed. Piaget is in the background. Mikimoto is in the foreground, but not visible in this photo. Here is Mikimoto after the visit: 








The green donut was carefully placed for privacy reasons. Ha ha!

That evening, they all ended up getting their bellies trimmed for sanitary purposes, and all four bottoms of the feet clipped, as well as getting all four feet shaped with scissors. They were all wonderful about it. There was minimal fussing as I flipped them over to shave the bellies, but they all did great with getting clippers vibrating between their pads to remove the excess hair.

Then, they each got a full bath and condition in the sink and blow dry outside on the grooming table. It was a great success!

I will post those photos in the next reply since there is a limit to the pictures in each post.


----------



## Havtahava

*The bath* (demonstrated by Mikimoto and Piaget)

















*The rinse *(demonstrated by Mikimoto)










*The after-bath snuggle *(demonstrated by Cartier)










*The blow dry on the grooming table *(demonstrated by Mikimoto & daughter, Brittany)


----------



## JimMontana

More good photos, K.! Hey, you must take pride in this must be getting to be a record long thread?  Well, keep it going!

Some of these photos with you... maybe you should put something else in the May photo challenge too?


----------



## Laurief

Oh my - they are adorable!! I want another!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Jim, I thought it would be cleaner to keep adding to one topic instead of creating several. Besides, it makes it fun to look back and see them from the first day until their current photos all in the same place.

Laurie, I'm a little partial, but I think they are pretty adorable too.


----------



## dboudreau

That is quite the assembly line you have going there. Such good babies. I don't know how you can get any kind of work done. I'd be playing with the pups all day. But I guess they do nap. LOL


----------



## irnfit

Kimerly, the new pics of bathtime are so cute. I wish mine were that little again. Beautiful puppies!


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, you have just secured buyers for all future litters with this thread. 

They are sooo sooo sooo cute---- I must fly on out to the bay area with a big bag, hooded sweatshirt and snatch them all away. Thanks again for sharing--- please ask permission to post a picture of each with their new owners when the time comes...


----------



## Brady's mom

They are adorable! I can't stand it anymore, I might just have to consider another. You are all very bad influences. Brady's 1st birthday is on Sunday and I keep telling him that I can't call him a puppy anymore, he will now be a "big boy".


----------



## MaddiesMom

Lucky me! Maddie, my husband and I just got home from a quick visit with the puppies. They are as adorable as their pictures. If I was one of the lucky owners, I would be thrilled to get any one of these little guys. Maddie enjoyed seeing her old playmates Hillary and Martha, and was also excited to see her half-brothers. Her Mom, Tinky, was probably mortified to see one of her old pups coming back (oh no, not more!), but Maddie enjoyed seeing her Mom. Thanks for letting us see your babies, Kimberly!


----------



## Havtahava

Poor Maddie! I was much more excited to see her than Tinky was. I think you summed up her reaction. She's having a hard time with four assertive boys with teeth snapping at her nipples all the time. Then to see Maddie's eager greeting may have been a bit of a horror for a return puppy to come so close. Ha ha!

Thanks for hanging around until Brittany got home! She loves seeing Maddie & her littermates and has missed one recently (Buddy).

You are doing such a great job with Maddie. She's obviously very happy, well loved and she looks fabulous!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Thanks for the compliment on Maddie. I can sure use some encouragement during this "blowing puppy coat" stage. You just look at them and they mat. I brush and comb her every single day (often several times a day) and 2 minutes later, there's another mat!!  When she had only her puppy coat, it was so much easier. I keep telling myself, "this too shall pass!"  Again, your "exquisite" guys certainly live up to their name!


----------



## Laurief

The bath assembly line reminds me of a funny story along with an amazing experience I had several years ago - my brother owns a Wolf Preserve in northern NJ. He has 25 wolves, 3 bobcats, and 2 foxes. He uses it as an educational center, and photography center. He gives tours to schools, scout troops, and the general public. He has 5 packs and you meet in the center of the preserve where all the packs come together & he get them to howl. Several years ago, several of his wolves had pups - there were 17 of them!!! When pups arrive they are brought to his house and are raised there for 2 months so they become accustomed to people (mainly for vet purposes) after the 2 months they are released slowly into their packs. My brother had an injury and was in the hospital while all these pups were at his house, so I went and stayed the weekend with his girlfriend and all the babies. We would start in the morning with a several laundrey baskets, take the pups one at a time, bath and dry them, and then place them in laundrey basket - this way you knew who was bathed & who was not. Once all were bathed & in clean baskets, they got fed, pooped up a storm, and had to be bathed all over again!!! It was an amazing process, but VERY rewarding 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava

Wow Laurie - that sounds like a really interesting experience!


----------



## irnfit

What a great story. Tell us more - name of preserve, where is it exactly, etc. I would love to see the wolves up close and personal. We have "adopted" wolves all the time. I give them to the kids as stocking stuffers at Christmas.


----------



## Laurief

It is in Columbia NJ, right by the Delaware water gap, up on the mountain. They use property that belongs to a camp ground, the camp ground is on the bottom of the moutain & the preserve is on top.
They wolves are in enclosures that are the closest the their natural habitat. They living areas are large enough that you cannot see them on the other side (if they are not in the mood to visit) You can go into the preserve & get an educational talk on the wolf, their habits, their pack mentality etc and Jim will always get them to howl if you want. Then you can also hear a talk on the bobcats & foxes who are in a different enclosure . You can also sponsor a wolf at the preserve in order to help support and care for the animals.
check it out at Lakotawolf.com - enjoy
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

I think my daughter went there a few years ago when she was camping. She had a really great time. I'll have to ask her. Thanks for the info - I'm going to look into it.


----------



## Havtahava

I'm two days late, but here is the Six Week Birthday photo of the Exquisite Litter:










As always, from left to right: Cartier, Mikimoto, Bvlgari, and Piaget

(Individual photos will be uploaded here in the morning.)


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh! Can they *get* any cuter?

I especially love Piaget's smile!!


----------



## good buddy

What a lovely photo! They are all great Kimberly. I love the "eyebrows" on Bvlgari.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

They truly are exquisite, and I am still crazy about Piaget and Bvlgari.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, I never bought into designer labels before the exquisite litter. I love them all. Are you working on that true blue puppy for me?


----------



## Havtahava

Oh definitely Missy. I don't have a black breeding coming for quite a while, but I'm mixing up some fabulous dye in case it fails. LOL!


----------



## Cheryl

Great photo. My favorite changes each time you post.


----------



## Havtahava

Here are the individual photos for their six-week birthday.









*Cartier*









*Mikimoto*









*Bvlgari*









*Piaget*

Piaget wanted to play so bad (actually, they all did) and I didn't realize that I never did get a good photo of him this time around. He'll have to wait for another day.


----------



## mckennasedona

What a precious, sweet face Mikimoto has.....they all do actually. Thanks for sharing the photos.

Susan


----------



## Lina

Oh how cute! I have to say, Bvlgari is my favorite... I love the markings on his face!


----------



## dboudreau

They get cuter every week. Love them Love them!


----------



## juliav

Lina said:


> Oh how cute! I have to say, Bvlgari is my favorite... I love the markings on his face!


Hey Lina - hands off, Bvlgari and Piaget were my favorites first!!!


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, you are killing me. I am totally in-love with Piaget.... but that mikimoto is stealing my heart too. But I love cartier bvgari too. Maybe you can clone this litter for all of us. thanks for the photos.


----------



## Lina

juliav said:


> Hey Lina - hands off, Bvlgari and Piaget were my favorites first!!!


How about sharing the cuteness?


----------



## juliav

Lina said:


> How about sharing the cuteness?


Hummm, I am not sure about that, as I am an only child sharing doesn't come easily.


----------



## havanesebyha

*SOOOO DARLING!!!*

Kimberly,

The babies are soooo darling!!! I want one - I think you should clone them too!! Their new families are so lucky they are getting any of the four, and you are so lucky you have raised such fine little guys. 

Way to go! 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## irnfit

Larief, my daughter did go to your brother's wolf preserve. Said it was a great time, very educational, and the foxes were so cute.


----------



## Havtahava

Libby, I'm definitely fortunate to have been able to be an intregal part of their beginnings. I'm enjoying all of it, even the poop pickup that doesn't seem to end. Ha ha!

Yesterday, they were completely worn out with a lot of fun visitors. Susan (mckennasedona here) came over, as well as a mutual friend and her family (who may be appearing here soon also since she has two Havanese) and Bandit's family came over as well. Bandit is an older half-brother to these boys. Later in the afternoon, one of the adoptive families came over to spend time with the puppies. The boys napped very soundly in the early afternoon and again in the evening. They had a very eventful and enjoyable day!


----------



## mckennasedona

Kimberly,
The visit was great and the puppies, adorable in the photos, are even more adorable in person if that's possible! 

Susan


----------



## Rita

Kimberly, They are just too adorable!!!!!!!!!!! I bet it will be hard to see them go.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Kimberly, Im sorry, but no way are these puppies 6 weeks old. Its just not possible. Now, I need you to mail me one or two, let me see for myself, and I will then decide if I can send them back. I just can't have fraud here on the forum.


----------



## mintchip

Melissa Miller said:


> Kimberly, Im sorry, but no way are these puppies 6 weeks old. Its just not possible. Now, I need you to mail me one or two, let me see for myself, and I will then decide if I can send them back. I just can't have fraud here on the forum.


Kimberly--I live closer so you can give them to me! I'll even drive over and pick them up. Melissa I'll check them out for you. 
Return them-- Hmmmmm???


----------



## Laurief

Michele, I am glad to hear that your daughter did visit the preserve!! 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava

Harder yet to believe is that they will be seven weeks old tomorrow and taking their Puppy Aptitude Test. That date has seemed so far away for such a long time and now it is only one sunset/sunrise away.


----------



## SMARTY

Havtahava said:


> Harder yet to believe is that they will be seven weeks old tomorrow and taking their Puppy Aptitude Test. That date has seemed so far away for such a long time and now it is only one sunset/sunrise away.


Please tell me what the Puppy Aptitude Test is. I am so new and bought the first Havanese I saw. I just loved her, ask no questions and not sure the dams owner did any of this.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Harder yet to believe is that they will be seven weeks old tomorrow and taking their Puppy Aptitude Test. That date has seemed so far away for such a long time and now it is only one sunset/sunrise away.


Yippee!! Aptitude testing! I bet they all get A's, they look very apt to me.


----------



## havanesebyha

Hi Sandi,

Smarty is so darling and her coloring is absolutely gorgeous!!! Where did you ever find her? She is one super nice looking little puppy and very unique in her coloring.

Libby


----------



## ama0722

They are absolutely adorable! And spring is the perfect time to be getting a puppy!

I have always been interested to see how the difference forms of testing pan out. I kind of chose my puppies on the moment. I think I learned why the cute little white fur ball that was beating up the other dogs isnt always so cute (thank goodness she only reached 5lbs!) but on the other hand my shy little girl has really blossomed. I wonder how much personality is there at 7 weeks v. how much can be developed or modified.

Thanks for sharing all the pics!
Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Such beautiful puppies and photos, Kimberly! Thank you so much for gloating.... .er... I mean... sharing them!  I love their colors and already they look like they have their own personalities and differences. Wow - 7 weeks already!


----------



## Havtahava

Smarty, the Puppy Aptitude Test was actually developed for working dogs, but we can still use it and review the results to make determinations on how they will handle things in general. It has tests to determine their degree of social attraction to humans, their pack drive, flight or fright drive, degree of acceptance of social dominance by a person, willingness to do something for you, ease or difficulty in training, degree of sensitivity to touch which would help indicate the type of training they may need, prey drive, degree of startle response, and an initial structuralal overview.

I was very pleased with the results of the testing for these boys. I love how it points out areas that we don't necessarily see in the day-to-day interactions where they have strengths and areas where they will need some work. Since I've been getting to know the families for five-six months, I am better suited to matching them with the information I have from this test and from what I know of each family. For example, one of the puppies has a much higher prey drive, which wouldn't be ideal for a home with small baby birds. I wouldn't want to place a puppy in a home with small children that has a high degree of startle response.

Marj, they definitely have their own distinct personalities now. It has been fun watching each one change over the last three-four weeks especially.


----------



## dboudreau

Kimberly, Are you ready to share the results of who is what? Who won't be trying to eat Christy's babies?


----------



## Havtahava

Almost, Debbie. I have to have one more talk with the stud owner to make sure she is in agreement with me (and I already think she is), but she's more experienced than I am. Even though I read and study everything I can, I still rely on mentors to confirm my thoughts. Then, I need to call each of the families to talk to them as well.

Technically, we (stud owner & I) wouldn't be making any sound decisions before the conformation evaluation and soaping up the puppies on their eight week birthday anyway. I am still going to get some other knowledgable breeders in the area to go over each puppy with me to evaluate them structurally also.


----------



## Julie

Oh Kimberly.........You're killing us here!!!!:frusty: 
We must know!!!!Where is that cute Mikimoto going????:eyebrows:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Julie, I'm sorry. Mikimoto is going to my house for the next three weeks. Does that help? :dance:


----------



## havanesebyha

Hi Kimberly,

That is really a great tool to use with the testing and I'm sure helps a great deal in the matching up of families. All four of them are so precious and am sure anyone would be happy with your matching. Are any of the four going to a show home? Hug them and love them as soon they will be going to their forever homes.  You are such a good Mom!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Havtahava

Here are some of their 7-week birthday photos put together in a collage, inspired by Suuske747. I've been using Microsoft PictureIt! all along, but never tried a collage before. This is my first one.


----------



## Julie

Love that collage!They are just adorable!That Mikimoto looks like the ornary one!:biggrin1: 
Do you keep your Puppies till they are 10 weeks Kimberly?
Cute as could be!:whoo:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ohhh they are so very cute. I might be kinda fond of Piaget.


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, Mikimoto is probably has the least "stinker" in him, which made that photo even funnier for us. He's always wagging his tail and smiling away to come sit by his people and greet any new person that crosses his path.

Yes, they stay with me (and their mother) until they are 10 weeks old, so they can continue learning from her and from playing with their siblings.


----------



## dboudreau

Great photos, they are all so cute. And getting cuter all the time.


----------



## juliav

Great collage Kimberly, they just keep getting more and more adorable.


----------



## JodiM

They are all so cute.

You can always send them all to my house, and then you wont have to worry about placing each one in the right home.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, you can only let these pups go to their forever homes on one condition....you have to tell their new families to keep posting pics of them ound:


----------



## Missy

Oh My!!!! I am feeling that MHS coming on again... Kimberly I must have Piaget!!! I want, I want, I want, I need, i need, I need, give me, give me , give me, give me. Oh dear, please forgive me for being so self absorbed and needy. I find that that is one of the symptoms. I'm sure Piaget has one very happy family lined up and I certainly would not want to get in the way....


----------



## juliav

Missy said:


> Oh My!!!! I am feeling that MHS coming on again... Kimberly I must have Piaget!!! I want, I want, I want, I need, i need, I need, give me, give me , give me, give me. Oh dear, please forgive me for being so self absorbed and needy. I find that that is one of the symptoms. I'm sure Piaget has one very happy family lined up and I certainly would not want to get in the way....


Sorry Missy, but Piage and Bvlargi are mine,haven't you heard, and I don't share well.


----------



## Melissa Miller

:nono: Julia....really I hate to break it to you this way...and also Missy. 
But Goldie and Stogie really want Piaget. They both think he is the third cutest Hav ever! Do you need my address Kimberly???? :hug:

:nono:


----------



## Missy

Oh Dear, we may just have to clone dear little piaget. too many pf us have fallen under his spell.


----------



## DAJsMom

If you need a safe house for all these puppy treasures, they can come here! We'll keep them safe from all these obsessed MHS people!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! You guys are all nuts!

DAJ'smom, when you open your package today or tomorrow, don't get too excited. There's no Piaget in there.

You know what is cool? I think Piaget looks a lot like his big brother that just received an Award of Merit at Westminster. Here's the link to their half-brother, Billy. Then again, their daddy Tyler is pretty hot stuff too.

Heck, all these boys have some pretty fabulous qualities. Cartier is amazingly balanced (in personality and the way he carries himself), Mikimoto is especially sweet, friendly and outgoing, and Bvlgari is just amazing with his ability to check out new things, be unmoved by anything new, killer markings and fun personality. They all learn quickly and have been such a blast to have around. I'm going to treasure my last few weeks with them.


----------



## Julie

Well Kimberly--they are all just adorable,and it really must be hard to place them in their forever homes.I think I would get too attached and keep them all!We are excited to hear about the different personalities of each........will you tell us?:ear: In the picture collage,I would of guessed Mikimoto to be ornary,but you say he is not...it probably is that Cartier....?:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, I did a brief rundown on their personalities right above your post.

Cartier is investigative and slightly independent, but likes to make sure he knows where his people & brothers are (peripheral knowledge). Very friendly, but not overly attached. He has a very cocky, confident walk. He appears to be show potential, but I'll know better next week. His temperament testing showed that he is a big people pleaser and is good at following humans as the pack leader.

Mikimoto is always, always happy and wagging his tail, but he needs his family near him at all times. He is much more dependent, yet relaxed and content to stay close (as long as everyone is near him). He's sweetly playful. He is very charming at first glance and would go home with anyone in a heartbeat. If you pet him, he's yours. He quickly wins the heart of any who see him.

Bvlgari is a bit more rowdy than the others. He has the most energy of all of them. He is adventurous loves to play with the bigger dogs the most. He started out the smallest but has a big dog attitude. If his mama or brothers won't play with him when he wants to play, he lets them know it is time (bark or tug at ear).

Piaget is just Piaget. He is a little more relaxed than the others, content to be alone and is often found by himself. Even when the others are playing, he may or may not join in. If they are sleeping, he's up playing with his shadow or wrestling a towel. He's also always happy, but just content to be snuggled too. He also appears to be show potential and I'll know better next week.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, You show so much love and care with your pups (and you are so patient with all of us with MHS) Seriously, when/if I am ever ready for number 3 I really would be honoured to have one of your pups. In my fantasies I was hoping Piaget was a little bit more of a cuddle-bug. But alas he sounds a lot like Jasper was as a pup- very independant and also loved to play with his shadow. I really feel I know the exquisite litter and do hope their forever owners will keep posting pictures. Will you be keeping the ones with show potential?


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, that is very kind and honoring for you to say that.

Piaget will stay with me until he can go visit his father. His destiny is unknown right now, but if he is show potential, he will definitely go to a show home. Cartier, even if he is show potential, has already been slated to join a wonderful family. Maybe we can show him anyway, since he will be living close to us, but I'm not too concerned about that. A top home is my priority and I'm sure I've found that.


----------



## Julie

Kimberly,
I did read the brief description above my earlier post,but I wanted to read how you described their personalities/test etc. like you just did!:biggrin1: 

I know I can be frustrating:frusty: .....I knew what I wanted,just didn't say it well........Lucky for me you knew!Or thought :doh: what is wrong with her?:biggrin1: 

They just sound great.....:whoo: 
Thanks!


----------



## good buddy

Oooooooohh I'm getting very excited now! :llama: 

Soon I will have a little Hav of my own! Time is really draggin now guys... I have to really restrain myself from making Kimberly crazy!! Every little picture, every little word of how the puppies are coming along, is like a tiny bit of heaven. The anticipation is exquisite torture! :dance: 

Don't they all sound wonderful? :biggrin1: Except well maybe that one with the really high prey drive. :jaw: :nono: He might need a little work!


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Mikimoto is always, always happy and wagging his tail, but he needs his family near him at all times. He is much more dependent, yet relaxed and content to stay close (as long as everyone is near him). He's sweetly playful. He is very charming at first glance and would go home with anyone in a heartbeat. If you pet him, he's yours. He quickly wins the heart of any who see him.


:biggrin1: Hey Kimberly--I'm on my way for a quick visit and a little pet for Mikimoto!
Sally


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly,

I love the new 7 week collage of the puppies! I have a thought of which baby Christy is getting - a process of elimination and a possible clue you mentioned. :biggrin1: It'll be fun to see who goes where. Enjoy them!

Libby


----------



## Julie

I think I can guess which puppy will be great for Christy:tape: ...but we will let Christy announce her new arrival with a picture!hoto:

Bet the wait is hard......:juggle:


----------



## Julie

Hey Mintchip!
Give that Mikimoto a hug from me!He is my favorite!Gotta love the brow!:eyebrows:


----------



## Cheryl

I loved the collage. Cartier always has been my favorite since he and Brutus shared that special moment. And now I read about how he scored on his test and I know he would be perfect for us. Too bad that somebody already has claims on him!


----------



## Havtahava

Awww, Cheryl. 

The boys have all been renamed except for Piaget, who will keep his name.
*Rigatoni* (was "Cartier")
*Wilson* (was "Mikimoto")
*Rufus* (was "Bvlgari")

Rigatoni & Wilson will be staying fairly local and will live in the East Bay area. (That makes four in the East Bay, including two from the first litter - Buddy & Maddie.) Rufus is heading up the coast a couple of hours away, but he's still in Northern California. Rufus will be my farthest away puppy. Awww.

They had their soaps done the night before they turned eight weeks old and it was quite a task. These boys are extremely playful and full of vinegar. I wish I had re-done a couple of the views, but I'm pretty pleased with how they look under all that hair. (They all have really lush coats.)

Their 8-week birthday photos will be posted later tonight.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, did I miss something?? where are the "soaped up" pics??:ear:


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly,

Are you keeping Piaget for yourself? He sure is a cutie and have often wondered when you talk of him. They are so darling though - I would have a hard time not wanting to keep them all if I were you!! :biggrin1: 

Libby


----------



## Havtahava

Vicki, the soaped photos are up on my Flickr account. Here's a direct link to the soaped photos: Exquisitely Soaped Up. They start out with a dry photo and go to showing them soaped. We have all straight legs! There are some funky positions (leaning or stepping forward), but definitely straight fronts.

Libby, Piaget will be in limbo for a while. He'll stay with me for a few weeks and then has the possibility of going to live with his father or being placed with one of the families on the waiting list. His final stopping place hasn't been fully decided yet.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Rufus is heading up the coast a couple of hours away, but he's still in Northern California. Rufus will be my farthest away puppy. Awww


Don't worry Kimberly, We'll take so many pictures you'll feel like he never left! hoto:


----------



## Havtahava

*SCORE!*


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK! Found them! All gorgeous boys!


----------



## JimMontana

K, your Flickr set is a great set of the Soaped Evaluation.

And that was a great collage photo you posted a week ago!


----------



## good buddy

The soaped photos are nice! I was gonna add a note to Piaget's rear view about him having such a nice wide keester, but then I remembered not everyone would see it in the same appreciative context I meant it! :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks J! 

Christy, I purposely didn't post one photo that had a really bad view through the camera lens. It wasn't bad at the time because it allowed me to position the pup correctly, but in the photo, my hand placement looked absurd.

I was pretty impressed with the horseshoe shaped rears on all of them. A couple look like cowboys who have been on a horse all day, but... they do have nice rears.


----------



## Julie

Kimberly,
Did I miss something? Where is Mikimoto:eyebrows: going?Are you keeping him?Do we get to see that cute little bugger grow out his eyebrow?


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, I thought I posted it a few posts above, but Mikimoto's name is Wilson now and that eyebrow is almost all gone. Sigh. It was so distinct for so long!  You'll have to see it in the photos I post this evening. He's staying in the East Bay (close to me). I'm not keeping him, but I expect to hear a lot about him. 

His new mama is a member here under the name of Wilson's Mom, but she hasn't started posting yet. She just keeps reading and keeping in touch with me privately. And Wilson's "Granny" reads here often too. 

Hi Wilson's Granny! :wave:


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> Kimberly,
> Did I miss something? Where is Mikimoto:eyebrows: going?Are you keeping him?Do we get to see that cute little bugger grow out his eyebrow?


I swear that smilie was made just for Mikimoto/Wilson!! It's perfect!

Too bad about it fading though, Kimberly. I hope we do hear from the families.

I'm sure they'd love us!!! :cheer2: :grouphug: :blah: :juggle: :yo: What's not to love??


----------



## Julie

:sorry:Oh,I'm sorry Kimberly.....I must have missed the :dohart about Mikimoto--"Wilson".I saw his name was changing,but that's it!:doh:

Oh----that's too bad he grew so much,he grew right out of his eyebrow!:eyebrow: I thought that would of been so cute had it stayed!

I'm glad to hear your new owners will be keeping us updated(or at least a couple of them):biggrin1:


----------



## Wilson's Mom

Hey there,
I am the proud new mommy of Wilson (Mikimoto). This forum has been so helpful with great information, thank you! I bombard Kimberly on a weekly bases with all of my questions, she is too fab, we feel very very lucky!!!!
All of your Hav's sound wonderful! We are beyond excited for Wilson to come home.
"Wilson's Mom"


----------



## marjrc

Welcome aboard, Wilson's mommy. Great to have you posting! 

As you've no doubt discovered, we are all a little puppy crazy around here. Of course, Kimberly, Kathy, Greg, Tom and other breeders are NOT helping by posting the most adorable pics ever!!! :frusty: They are such teasers..... hoto:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Welcome Wilson's Mom!!:welcome: We expect lots and lots of pictures of Wilson! hoto: We've come to love him alot through this forum. I was lucky enough to hold him at Kimberly's. He's a cutie-patootie, for sure!


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, would you be happier if I posted them or if I didn't post them? 

Yeah, that's what I thought.  I'll keep posting them.


Hey, she actually posted! :lol: Cool.
Wilson has been named since... well, hasn't it been used since before he was born? Yes, that's right. I didn't name any of the puppies Winston (after Harry Winston) because it was too close to Wilson and way too early to tell who would be your "Wilson". Brittany still wishes we had used Winston for one of them.


----------



## Cheryl

Welcome Wilson's Mom. As a fellow Eat Bayer I hope to meet you and Wilson (again) at a later date. Yes, I was one of the lucky ones that got to meet this litter although I was not a potential owner. 

Let us (Brutus and I) know when you are ready for a play date.


----------



## good buddy

Hi Wilson's mom! It's nice to see you posting! I was hoping you would write in a bit and hopefully share pictures with us as that little sweetie matures! It's been so great to watch the pups as they grow and change, hasn't it?


----------



## Julie

:welcome: Welcome aboard Wilson's Momma!


----------



## Havtahava

This has been a big week for the boys. They went through their temperament testing like champions, scoring very well across the board. It is nice to have a tool to show you the slight differences between them that you can't tell by just watching them play and interact with each other.

Then, they were all microchipped and later had their BAER testing. Even though I kept them enclosed in a stroller, people still kept coming over to see them. One woman had two puppies in her hand and exclaimed "More to choose from!" and I had to tell her that they haven't been available since pre-conception. That was sweet though.

They had a hands-on evaluation by some breeders who have a great eye for dogs and a one person who has only been in Havanese for a year, but not new to breeding. They had a lot of nice compliments on uniformity, beautiful heads (and this is probably all getting old if you aren't interested in showing). Even with the blue eye, Rufus got a lot of positive attention on his overall structure. They all did.

We did their soaped evaluations and I sent the photos out to several long-time breeders for comment. Again, I'm really liking what I hear. Of course, there are no perfect dogs, but I think we've done a good job in improving things as we go. Yea! Time will tell.

OK, I was sorting through their 8 week photos and had a hard time picking a photo for each of them. I think the setting sun made several of them blurry and I didn't realize it until now.

Here they are:









*Rigatoni*









*Wilson*









The leaning tower of *Rufus*









*Piaget*


----------



## Beamer

*so cute!*

They are to cute! How much do they weigh?


----------



## Havtahava

This isn't the best photo, but I was able to capture Rufus and his blue eye, even if he was being silly.


----------



## Havtahava

Freeway, before dinner or after dinner? 
Rigatoni is exactly 3.4 pounds this evening. Wilson, Rufus and Piaget are all exactly 4.4 pounds.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

Thanks for the updated pictures. Rufus' blue eye is stunning. My favorites haven't changed as they got older, it's still Rufus and Piaget. 

All the weight questions got me thinking, how hard it is to predict young puppy's adult weight. When I got Bugsy at 12 weeks he was 3.6 lbs (give or take an ounce). When he was fixed at 6.5 or 7 months (can't remember the exact date) he was right at 10 lbs and now at 11 months he is 10.8 lbs. I guess there really isn't any formula to estimate the adult weight.


----------



## Havtahava

No, you're right, Julia. There is no formula. I had a pretty small boy in the litter move up to being the largest within the last three weeks he was with me. And then again, one larger boy just slowed way down and stayed a very nice moderate size.

In this litter, Rufus was on the smaller end for the whole first month and Piaget was much larger. Now you can see they weigh the exact same.


----------



## Julie

They are VERY cute Kimberly!It is just amazing how much they grow!Love that name Rigatoni!How clever!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

I love unique names - obviously - so it was fun when the new families started coming up with the new names for these guys. I just love it.


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly - they are just so precious!! Makes me want another :whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Gorgeous pics again, Kimberly! No, I don't ever want you to stop posting them. I'm a total addict and I NEED the pics!!! :becky:

It's great to hear they have developed well and are as healthy as can be. Definitely worth taking home with me. ahem.....


----------



## mintchip

Welcome Wilson's Mom and family!! :whoo:


----------



## Cosmosmom

wow - it is amazing what happens in eight weeks . Little sausage like animals become adorable puppies . they are too cute !!
it is going to be so hard for you when they have left for their new homes and you have an empty nest . 
I doubt tinky will be too sad - probaably time to catch some Zzz's 
thanks so much for all the pictures and in sharing your journey with your little guys . 
congratulations on a job well done ..


----------



## good buddy

I love the pic of the leaning tower of Rufus! He looks like he's saying "What're you lookin' at?" It was very tempting with the blue eye to name him Sinatra too...but I know someone who named their cat that, so then it wasn't unique! 

I love how Wilson's eybrows are so delicate and matched. :eyebrows: 

Havanese dogs are so fun to watch as they grow and change. You can't tell what color they'll be and I guess you can't even tell what size they'll be....although I'm roughly guessing around 10 pounds. If my boy is smaller--:whoo: If my boy is bigger--:whoo: Ayla is 48 pounds and I know he'll be smaller than she is! For me, a good healthy weight is way more important than size anyway!


----------



## juliav

Christy,

I agree with you that size is not important, health is. No matter what breed I have (whether it's a Poodle or a Hav), I prefer my dog to be in the middle when it comes to size. I have found that the largest and the smallest tend to have more problems than the ones in the middle.


----------



## Rita

Kimberly,

Great pics again. They are so cute.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for all the great pictures and updates. It's good to know that we will have more updates for at least two. You have done such a great job Kimberly, :yo:


----------



## dboudreau

To all new "Exquisite Puppy Owners" Please don't leave us hanging too long. We would love to see pictures of the pups in their new homes. Please!


----------



## Havtahava

I have fallen behind in my photos of this litter, but here is the last photo of the family together before the puppies started going to live with their new families.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks Kimberly, it has been a wonderful adventure. I have enjoyed all the photos.


----------



## Havtahava

I'm glad you enjoyed them, Debbie. I still have a few more photos to post, including some individual shots. I will wait until tomorrow or Tuesday to post them. 

Rufus and his family's photo has been posted in the Puppy Area forum, so you can go see the new chapter starting in his life. He has an amazingly wonderful family.

The other boys will go home on different days thoughout the week.


----------



## Doggie Nut

A beautiful family picture Kimberly but kind of sad knowing they are leaving mommie and going their separate ways.....circle of life I guess!:Cry: :wave:


----------



## Havtahava

I totally agree, Vicki. It is exciting, but a little sad too. My heart ached a wee bit tonight when I was letting the puppies out back tonight and Piaget was behind Wilson and Rigatoni and realized Rufus wasn't with them. He turned around to look for Rufus and went to where Rufus usually is, but he wasn't there. He got over it immediately, but I saw it happen and was surprised he noticed right away.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Geez....there is NO way I could be a breeder....I would be sad & depressed after each litter. Kudos to you for being such a loving, caring and honest breeder! :cheer2: :thumb:


----------



## Cheryl

Kimberly--I, too, loved the picture. I wonder if sending puppies to their forever homes is like sending a child to college--you are happy for them, it was what you worked for all along, but you are going to miss them. If it is like that, I can relate. My happy thoughts and good wishes go out to Christy. You are 8 days ahead of me. But I remember the thrill of that first night home with Brutus. Enjoy the laughs!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Vicki, I don't even know what to say to that except, thank you.



> I wonder if sending puppies to their forever homes is like sending a child to college--you are happy for them, it was what you worked for all along, but you are going to miss them.


Cheryl, that's a very nice summary. I'm so happy for Rufus, for Christy and her family, but I'm going to miss that little guy's fun antics! He's very entertaining for sure!


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly,

Thank you so much for sharing all of your precious moments of your babies with all of us ~ almost makes us feel like we are auntie's or uncles! They sure are a wonderful family!

Libby & Kohana:biggrin1:


----------



## JimMontana

K, You're doing great with the camera. That last shot is really calendar quality. What a fine litter!


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, that family photo is the best !!!! Ok- then- when's the next litter? we can't wait for more pictures...

Oh and Christy and Wilson's Mom, we need new picts of Rufus and Wilson.


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Kimberly. What a great photo of the family. It must be quiet at your house now.  The puppies are so beautiful. Their new families are lucky to have them...and you!


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, what a beautiful, pic with Mom & the pups. Do you do that with all your litters. What a lovely thing to have!! 
Laurie


----------



## Jane

Kimberly,

What an awesome photo of mom and her boys!! How in world did you get them all to stay in that position? That is priceless!!

Jane


----------



## susaneckert

You Im not sure if I could be a breeder I would to get depress playing with all thoses puppys and then to sale them I dont think that is for me once I thought about it. I would want to keep all of them and I know hubby would say no way LOL


----------



## good buddy

I love the photo of Tinky with all the pups. It's such a nice family shot. You've really captured this litter growing up wonderfully. Seeing them grow in the pictures is the next best thing to having been there. Thank you for taking the time to do it. I know it takes alot of work!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly, the "family portrait" of Tinky and the boys is wonderful! Tinky is such a sweetheart, and soon she'll have some well deserved rest (and you will too!). You do a wonderful job with your litters!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc

GREAT family shot, Kimberly!! Wow! It's awesome seeing them there with mom. I had a lump in my throat thinking of the boys looking around for Rufus.  I'm sure they quickly move on to new and better adventures and don't linger on any absence as we might, but it sure is hard just thinking about it, never mind living it as you do! 

It's been a real joy living this experience with you, Kimberly! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Julie

:becky:Thank you Kimberly for all the great photos of your puppies!I know it took alot of extra time to capture them all for us as they grew and to keep up with all the questions/comments etc.I know I really,really enjoyed it alot!Thank you!:becky:


----------



## Havtahava

It's fun to look back and see the difference, especially if you go to the post from May 30th and look at Piaget. Here he is yesterday, ungroomed and hanging out on the sofa.










Piaget's photo album

Hopefully, Wilson's Mom & Rufus' Mom can post pictures of their guys too.


----------



## JimMontana

Oh yes, wonderful picture! K, you must be proud!


----------



## radar_jones

Radar's just like Piaget with the eyes. You can barely see his eyes. I guess that grows out rather quickly and then you can tie it up.

Derek


----------



## irnfit

He is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

His adorable little face just grows cuter as he gets older!


----------



## Laurief

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Well, if points are given in the show ring for cuteness, that boy is a winner!! :biggrin1:


----------



## anneks

I was just looking at his photo album and WOW he is beautiful! I love seeing all the pictures of the different ages.


----------



## Julie

Great to see the changes in Piaget.He is a very handsome,healthy looking boy!Lucky you........:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Jim, thank you. I can't wait to see your sister's dog!

Derek, yes, the annoying hair phase doesn't last too long. It's hard to endure at the time, but I know that if I can just get past it, his hair will lay down eventually.


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, thank you!

Vicki, I think so too, but I know I'm biased. His personality is even cuter than his looks. He's a nut!

Laurie, thank you!

Jeanne, no such luck, but he may draw attention just based on his antics. That could be good or it could be bad. You never know with each judge. 

anneks, I love looking back at the different ages and watch how much they change. When the dog is right in front of you all the time (and in Piaget's case, he's in your face all the time!), it's hard to see the rapid growth.

Julie, thank you. I actually feel pretty lucky to have him. I'm very grateful for the time I'm getting to spend with this little goofball.


----------



## good buddy

He looks great Kimberly!! I've always loved his markings. He's such a handsome little bugger. Right from the start I was attracted to Piaget and Bvlgari. I loved the darker markings on these two! Rufus is still lightening up, but I can see Piaget is still as black and white as ever! Does the black ever fade or change? Rufus lost one spot in back completely. The tips back there were black but after the half inch grew out he had white roots underneath! 

Here's some pics of Rufus today--one with eyes and one without! Since I had just cleaned his face you can see his eyes, but I had to tousel his hair a bit make him match Piaget's rougue-ish good looks!


----------



## Leeann

Look at those handsome boys... Thank you Kimberly & Christy I love looking at all the pictures and watching them grow up. Cute, Cute, Cute.


----------



## Missy

Ohh Rufus and Piaget are adorable... thanks for posting.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, he looks great, Christy! I am cracking up that you had to toussle his hair though. Ha ha!

Piaget has a silver streak up his bum, and around both of his eyes. On his cheek, one side (maybe both?) has turned white under the black tips. I'll see if I can capture it on the camera.


----------



## kippys

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Havtahava

Hi Kippy. Those puppies are now four months old. This topic has been going from the day they were born in April and I just added a photo of one of the puppies today. His brother lives with Christy (good buddy) and is now named Rufus. That's his picture just back up a couple of posts.

This topic is kind of long, but if you start at the beginning, you can watch the four boys grow. In a couple of months, the last boy, Piaget, will start his competing in the show ring.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly and Christy,

Piaget and Rufus are just gorgeous and I just love, love, love Rufus' odd eyes - how stunning!!! These two have been my favorites from the start. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Thank you Leeann, Kippy, Kimberly, Julia, and Missy! It sure is fun to watch the changes as they grow up! I would love to see what Rigatoni and Wilson look like now too! I never would have guessed how they would look from seeing them as puppies. I did think Piaget would have a good chance of looking like his father as an adult (and he is stunning!) but we'll have to wait and see once his coat gets some length to it!



juliav said:


> Piaget and Rufus are just gorgeous and I just love, love, love Rufus' odd eyes - how stunning!!!


Thank you Julia--me too!!


----------



## dboudreau

I have just loved these pups from day one. Now I know why, "Starkette Pride of Wincroft" is Sam Great Grandpa. We are related. lol


----------



## Julie

Christy,
Rufus is a nice looking guy too!Thanks for posting his picture!
I too would love to see the other two......especially Wilson?with the one eyebrow :eyebrow: That just intrigued me!


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, I'll see if I can post some recent photos of Wilson. His mom is really good about sending me photos on a very regular basis - almost weekly. He looks like a stuffed animal because he's always perfectly groomed and in that "teddy bear" phase.

Debbie, do you have Sam up on the Havanese Gallery? If so, what is his registered name? (Forgive me if you've already said.) If Sam's great-grandsire is Buster, then I guess Rufus & Piaget would be great uncles to Sam??? Dog pedigrees are nuts!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Christy- Rufus is a doll, ruffled hair or not! Wilson's Mom e-mailed me some of Wilson's recent pictures. He is absolutely adorable!! He looks like a teddy bear. We're hoping to get Maddie together with her half-brother Wilson as soon as he grows up a bit. They don't live too far from us. That entire litter is gorgeous.


----------



## dboudreau

Havtahava said:


> Debbie, do you have Sam up on the Havanese Gallery? If so, what is his registered name? (Forgive me if you've already said.) If Sam's great-grandsire is Buster, then I guess Rufus & Piaget would be great uncles to Sam??? Dog pedigrees are nuts!


Yes he's there "Kelticdream Mighty Red Samson CGN, RN" Pedigree's are so much fun.


----------



## Leeann

Debbie had to go check Sam out on the gallery, he’s such a handsome guy. I started doing Riley’s a while ago but messed up and now I lost my password so I can fix it. I just sent them an e-mail for new password maybe I can finally get Riley’s done & do Monte’s.


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie, I went over and started clicking around, which is always a big time eater. Ha ha! Once I click on a pedigree I start roaming around, especially when the ancestors aren't as familiar. Sam has a lot of dogs in his blood that I don't know well, but I did see the tie to Tinky (& her pups)! I'll have to throw Maddie in as a breeding prospect for Sam to get a better view of the pedigree side by side. (She's spayed; I just mean for the program to show both dogs with their pedigrees side by side for anyone who doesn't understand what I mean. )

Leeann, would you let me know if you ever hear from him in regard to getting your password? I asked for one of mine months ago and someone else here has asked for theirs and I don't think she received it either. You may just need to go enter Riley again and start Monte's anew. Fortunately, I can edit all of my own dogs when I log in under my master account, but I don't even remember how I did that.


----------

